# Ziggy and Tilly "Pic"



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all heres a pic of Tilly and Ziggy its a few months old


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

DK!
I want your rug:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

lol
DT

ps - the dogs aint half bad either xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> DK!
> I want your rug:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> lol
> ...


LOL the rug is lovely lasted a long while now, we have a different one now red and cream


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_wub: beautiful papillons I want to steal them


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> :001_wub: beautiful papillons I want to steal them


Can you grab the rug at the same time please Nicky


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure why not :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Sure why not :lol:


lol !! i dont know dogless and rugless


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Erm! looks quite a desireable pad you have there DK! you got room for a small um


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks, pip wasnt in the mood for pics that day lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! looks quite a desireable pad you have there DK! you got room for a small um


im sure we could find room. :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

They both look adorable . :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> They both look adorable . :001_wub:


thanks xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> They both look adorable . :001_wub:


the rugs mine Su

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

